
Is Emirates Airline Running Out of Sky? - Sui
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-01-05/is-emirates-airline-running-out-of-sky
======
lancewiggs
Sad to see the US carriers resort to such methods (asking for trade barriers)
to try to resist competition, to the detriment of us all. Perhaps they would
be better off improving their own services.

~~~
btgeekboy
That competition comes at a cost - usually on the backs of the lower level
employees, such as the crew. Do you want the labor conditions in the article
to be common in the US?

I get it, flying is awful. But it's a cutthroat industry. When everyone picks
their flight sorting by price, you end up with what we have today.

~~~
vinay427
I disagree that the competition always comes at a cost. Many European airlines
tend to have a better reputation in the flying community than the major
American carriers, and I have no doubt they provide more worker's rights than
are the norm in the US. The same can be said for the top-notch Asian carriers,
which to be fair also tend to have a lower cost of living and likely pay as a
result.

~~~
robk
That's nonsense. The European carriers are awful and have terrible reputations
lately. Have you flown domestic on a European carrier? I'd rather fly any US
legacy carrier domestic than the Euro carriers.

------
stuaxo
A couple of stories about Emirates Airlines recently, do these originate in
their publicity dept?

~~~
true_religion
This author writes mostly about the Middle East, and tends to put out a lot of
articles about the Emirates in general. Theres' 10 articles on her listing
about Dubai [1]

[1] [https://www.bloomberg.com/authors/ARO3-lm4s5s/deena-
kamel](https://www.bloomberg.com/authors/ARO3-lm4s5s/deena-kamel)

